# Question about (Hi-yellow)blizzards.Flase banana blizzards.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Any one bred a Hi-yellow blizzard to a normal'etc and got hypo offspring.I just thinking along the lines of these yellow blizzard maybe being Hypo blizzards ?.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i haven't peronsallu but it would make sense as the hypo wouldn't show perse as the blizzard overrides it technically.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kirsten said:


> i haven't peronsallu but it would make sense as the hypo wouldn't show perse as the blizzard overrides it technically.


That's what i was thinking.You would see the spots ofcourse.But the color cast will show through.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

especially if it was a shtctb x blizzard pairing then it would just look like a banna blizzard, but hypo genetics.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kirsten said:


> especially if it was a shtctb x blizzard pairing then it would just look like a banna blizzard, but hypo genetics.


Then if it terns out to be the case.We can then refer to hi-yellow blizzards-aka-false banana blizzads as Hypo blizzards.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not sure I follow this, why would the hypo affect it? I could see maybe tangerine influence coming through and causing yellowing (like in Mack snow). Unless I am missing something?

Anywho, I have 2 blizzards, both can be very yellow when they want to be (one normal, one "Midnight"). I do not have a normal though to test this theory, maybe I should get one.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> I'm not sure I follow this, why would the hypo affect it?


Hypo's to boot even when not expressing tangerine.Are still a quite vivid yellow.Maybe it it tangerine but the what 'm asking is it or is't it.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Hypo's to boot even when not expressing tangerine.Are still a quite vivid yellow.Maybe it it tangerine but the what 'm asking is it or is't it.


Ahh, well I will happily test it if I come across a normal female. Someone must have already done it though.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Prehaps a question that would be answered on an american forum.
I see the basis of the hypothesis and with blizzard taking the patterning out of everything it would have to be test bred as said.

I nearly sh*t myself when i saw Gazz asking a question in genetics :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I nearly sh*t myself when i saw Gazz asking a question in genetics :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::no1:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Prehaps a question that would be answered on an american forum.
> I see the basis of the hypothesis and with blizzard taking the patterning out of everything it would have to be test bred as said.
> 
> I nearly sh*t myself when i saw Gazz asking a question in genetics :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeah me too, took me a mintue to realise what was going on. lol

i can understand wholey where he's coming from and what he's getting at and i think it would be interesting to find out, sadly i don't have any blizzards so i can't help with the test breeding, sorry.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> I nearly sh*t myself when i saw Gazz asking a question in genetics :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


No body knows everything.Every one knows something some body else dosen't know: victory:.

Wheather it's usful or not that's a differant ball game:whistling2:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking at some Talbino eclipse blizzard project offspring.I've concluded that there yellow would NOT be a ID trait for a hypo blizzard.But a ID trait for tangerine.Yellow blizzard are pretty much tangerine blizzards but the blizzard gene dose somthing to dilute.

Here are the offspring of Talbino eclipse blizzard projects.The tangerine influance that these blizzard types have would have inherited from Talbino eclipse patternless striped that are often very tangerine DIABLO BLANCOS .So i'd say yellow blizzard will more than likly pass on tangerine influance.But a hypo blizzard with tangerine influance would look much the same.But you'd have to prove out hypo blizzards.


----------

